# Static Grass Applicator - our new model



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi all,

Here it is, our new model Grass Applicator..... home made, the price was about the $12.....:thumbsup::thumbsup:






Questions or comments are welcome, of course.....


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

404 Not Found


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks Michael, link is repaired!


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Our cows are happy with their new land


----------



## T.C. (Dec 13, 2016)

Peter, I see nothing on your first post but a big black square ?
T.C.


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi T.C.

The link in the first post must lead to https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=R-4O5u9B4rc

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=R-4O5u9B4rc


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A home-made static grass applicator is an excellent solution. 

The first few issues of Model Railroad Hobbyist magazine (www.model-railroad-hobbyist.com) contain detailed instructions for building two different versions of one.


----------



## T.C. (Dec 13, 2016)

I still don't get it ?
https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=R-4O5u9B4rc
redirects me to a Google sign up link ?
So do I need to be a Google member to see your video ?
Not gonna happen, sorry................:dunno:
T.C.


----------



## furnmkr (Apr 21, 2018)

This looks very nice....thank you very much!


----------



## T.C. (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you I can see it now
T.C.


----------

